# Applet soll Datei lesen (darf es aber nicht.)



## TSH (9. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

innerhalb eines Java-Servlets habe ich an einer Stelle ein Applet als jar eingebunden. Zur Laufzeit meines Servlets werden bestimmte Aktionen in eine Art Log-Datei geschrieben und das Servlet soll diese Datei nun visualisieren. Blöderweise darf es das aber nicht:

java.security.AccessControlException: access denied
(java.io.FilePermission /path/to/xyz.xml read)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man da am besten vorgehen kann? Es sollte eine Lösung sein, die ins Servlet bzw. jar integriert werden kann.


----------



## tfa (9. Jul 2008)

Nicht-signierte Applets dürfen keine Dateien lesen.
Aber was möchtest du überhaupt? Das Servlet läuft auf dem Server, das Applet läuft auf dem Client. Die Datei ist auf dem Server? Dann könnte das Servlet die Datei an das Applet schicken.


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Jul 2008)

Ein unsigniertes Applet darf keine Dateien aus der lokalen Umgebung öffnen.
Ergo: Applet signieren -> FAQ.


----------



## TSH (9. Jul 2008)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Die Person, die das Applet erstellt hat, hat es angeblich signiert (keine Ahnung, ob das richtig geklappt hat). Bei ihr liegt eine .java.policy Datei im Home-Verzeichnis und dann funktioniert es auch. Aber das kann ja nicht die Lösung sein.

Grundsätzlich läuft das Servlet natürlich auf dem Server und das Applet beim Client. Wir haben keine andere Möglichkeit gesehen, da diese Visualisierungskomponente Swing und AWT-Komponenten enthält.

Jetzt wird auf dem Server die Datei erstellt. Wie würde ich sie denn an das Servlet schicken können? Das wird übrigens nur 1x zum Servletstart gebraucht und muss nicht aktualisiert werden.


----------

